# 1948 Whizzer Pacemaker



## locomotion (Aug 22, 2016)

I have decided to fully restore my 1948 Whizzer Pacemaker, everything is original, but it has an old burgundy paintjob. Original Whizzer loop built frame.
Anyone have the original paint scheme and exact color color code (burgundy/maroon)?
Engine is done, just needs a nice paint job!!!

tks


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 22, 2016)

Post a photo dude. IF that is original paint I would avoid repainting it unless the paint is toast. Most collectors avoid repainted bikes. New paint can hides epoxy, crappy welds, bondo, plaster, and what ever else they had handy. It can be dangerous to buy a repainted bike. I know of one individual whose bike broke in half. It was fully restored.  He paid retail for a Frankenstein bike. They covered up the cracks with bondo.


----------



## locomotion (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks for the heads-up dude, just need the paint codes and paint schemes as I am restoring the Whizzer for myself ..... not resale, but still want to do it properly.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 23, 2016)

Will you will need a decal? Convo seller to see what other research he has done.
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1935-1937-cwc-seat-tube-decal.79278/#post-495243


----------



## locomotion (Aug 23, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Will you will need a decal? Convo seller to see what other research he has done.
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1935-1937-cwc-seat-tube-decal.79278/#post-495243



I have the decals that I ordered from Memory Lane, 3 decals for the tank
Any other ones I should know about?


----------



## Whizzerick (Aug 24, 2016)

I have an original paint '48. I've touched it up using color codes referenced in the late Bob Baker's newsletter. The '48 is a darker maroon then following years and has NO pinstripes. *1979 Ford Maroon 2J* is a good match.


----------



## Whizzerick (Aug 24, 2016)

Not mine:


----------



## locomotion (Aug 24, 2016)

thank you very much Rick for taking the time to post
this is exactly the information I was needing
Max


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 24, 2016)

locomotion said:


> I have decided to fully restore my 1948 Whizzer Pacemaker, everything is original, but it has an old burgundy paintjob. Original Whizzer loop built frame.
> Anyone have the original paint scheme and exact color color code (burgundy/maroon)?
> Engine is done, just needs a nice paint job!!!
> 
> tks



A maroon is made in powder coat material that is an exact match to the lighter maroon.


----------



## locomotion (Aug 24, 2016)

I never powder coat my bikes, but thanks for the clue


----------



## locomotion (Aug 28, 2016)

Whizzerick said:


> Not mine:
> 
> View attachment 353160




what does the rear light look like? any pictures from the back?


----------



## Whizzerick (Aug 29, 2016)

It's the '*Bi-Lite*' Tail light. You can see it on the cover of this June '48 Whizzer Dealer's magazine: This Whizzer age.




 

If you study the picture, you can see the gusset at the front of the frame - early (Cleveland Welding?) built. 
Sprocket and pedals would change to Schwinn later-on. 

Headlight is clamped on the handlebars, no welded bracket on the fork. Mc Cauley (?) chainguard and rack.
Very hard to see in the picture: there is a small 'rod' that bolts to the centre of the front fender and goes up in the fork tube.



 

Auto clutch was standard. 
Bendix generator. 
Sturmey Archer front brake. 
Lobdell seat. 
Only 2 fender braces on the front.
*NO* 'Pacemaker' on the fork badge.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 29, 2016)

Schwinn built chassis (second add) with non-Schwinn chain wheel???


----------



## Whizzerick (Aug 29, 2016)

Nope. Not Schwinn:


----------



## Curtis Washington (Sep 6, 2016)

Always wanted a Whizzer.....


----------



## Curtis Washington (Sep 6, 2016)

What do they cost??


----------



## locomotion (Sep 6, 2016)

they cost whatever the owner is asking!!! Like everything , it all depends on a large # of variables, I have seen them from $300 to $6000


----------



## Reno Bros Pacemaker (Aug 3, 2017)

locomotion said:


> I have decided to fully restore my 1948 Whizzer Pacemaker, everything is original, but it has an old burgundy paintjob. Original Whizzer loop built frame.
> Anyone have the original paint scheme and exact color color code (burgundy/maroon)?
> Engine is done, just needs a nice paint job!!!
> 
> tks



What color code did you use for the gold/ yellow on the gas tank.
If you ever sell your 1948 Whizzer. Please give us a shot!


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Aug 3, 2017)

I just asked a very knowledgeable guy about the yellow font. Once he gets back to me, I will let you know.


----------



## Whizzerick (Aug 3, 2017)

I used One Shot Primrose yellow


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Aug 3, 2017)

For the silver tank guys that find this thread, here is a link for the right silver color.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/silver-paint-for-h-model-whizzer-fuel-tanks.111568/#post-735893


----------

